# Roku and Directv



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just bought my first Roku product one of the new streaming sticks over the weekend and read this from 5 months ago.http://betanews.com/2014/02/12/roku-adds-directv-channels-to-its-lineup/ Anyone know of more channels on Roku that i can use my Directv account to subscribe to?


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

In addition to A&E, History Channel and Lifetime there is Showtime Anytime and HBO GO. Of course a subscription to those channels via D* are required to authenticate the apps.

If you have MLB EI and/or NBA LP (currently out of season) you would receive access to the live games/premium content the app has on MLB.TV and/or NBA Game Time apps included with your subscription to those out of market packages.

Those are the only ones I can think of right now that allow you to authenticate with your D* account to unlock the full potential of the apps.

There are certainly many channels that require separate monthly subscriptions or pay per title etc. (Netflix, Hulu+, WWE Network, VUDU, MGO, Redbox Instant, Target Ticket, Amazon, etc.) There are also channels such as FOX NOW, Watch ESPN/Disney/Disney XD/Disney Junior which D* is not a supported provider for...yet.

I believe the PBS, Smithsonian, BYU TV channels have free content.

Also, Pursuit Channel (channel 604 on D*) was recently added to Roku and it's simply the linear channel live streamed and in 16:9 widescreen. I am not sure if the source is sending an actual HD feed yet or not but the picture quality sure looks LOADS better then the SD on 604.


----------



## WB4CS (Dec 12, 2013)

While not exactly an answer to the original post, I use my Roku often to stream MHz Worldview and NHK News. Those are two channels that D* carries but require a WorldView dish to view. Instead of paying the fee to have a tech come out and install another dish, I went with the Roku box instead. 

If you haven't already, look for a private Roku channel called "NoWhere TV". It combines a lot of TV streams into one channel, and I often watch BBC News TV (live stream) on there.


----------



## ncage (Jul 6, 2014)

Definitly good to know since i already have two rokus and will getting my directv system on Saturday.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

A good place for info:

http://forums.roku.com/viewforum.php?f=28&sid=d0d03448f44e94d306ed162f42fbba01


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips everyone i added a few channels today.Wow there is alot of content on Roku just have to weed through all the different channels.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

True. But what I see on ROKU is like pre recorded shows. Not much live TV.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

That's true of all OTT streamers...most networks offer what amounts to video on demand through the streamers. A few cable companies (TWC, for example) have apps that support live TV. In the "private channels" list look for NoWhere TV - that app offers a bunch of live feeds from around the US and the world.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Diana C said:


> That's true of all OTT streamers...most networks offer what amounts to video on demand through the streamers. A few cable companies (TWC, for example) have apps that support live TV. In the "private channels" list look for NoWhere TV - that app offers a bunch of live feeds from around the US and the world.


I have that channel. It is OK.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

